# Duckfoot plant??



## scoot1073 (Jul 30, 2007)

whats up,Does anyone know what a duckfoot plant is,or what makes it only produce three leefs?What strain is it?:confused2:


----------



## Hick (Jul 31, 2007)

..a breeder that goes by 'wallyduck' claims responsibility for producing the Duckfoot strain. I believe his goal was to produce a potent plant that didn't look exactly like a marijuanna plant, for stealth purposes. 
  Ducksfoot has "webbed" leaves, not just 3 fingered leaves.


----------



## Mutt (Jul 31, 2007)

Hacen't seen em for sale anywhere. Checked out ICmag and Sbay and nothing. Not sure what happened to Wally :confused2:
See people making crosses though but not getting the webbed leaves.


----------



## metalchick832 (Jul 31, 2007)

I did an ask.com search for duck'sfoot after I thought I had some growing, and believe me that you will know if you have a ducksfoot plant.  The leaves are webbed, and they are actually kind of shiny, giving the plant an appearance of not being real.  It's kind of a funny looking plant, but if you go on ask.com and search for duck'sfoot you'll come upon Wallyduck.  I don't know if they still sell the seeds, but they are still around I think.

~Metalchick


----------



## scoot1073 (Jul 31, 2007)

okay hers a picture of the plant im talking about,the leaves aren't webbed but alot of three fingers.What causes this?I over did it with the nitrogen about three weeks ago,which caused the claw and after flushing it a few times she seems to be doing better.


----------



## longtimegrower (Aug 1, 2007)

Thats not duckfoot just a bad lighting scedual on the plants is probally what made it grow like that.  Duck foot looks more like its related to mint or some reg erb than  to mj. Its really stealthy. Unless you knew it was duckfoot you would never think its mj. So if its a plant and it looks like mj and you thing its ducksfoot then tis not.


----------



## HYDRO333 (Aug 1, 2007)

Yea scoot man If i was u i would breed them to get more seeds just in case it is duckfoot.


----------



## HYDRO333 (Aug 1, 2007)

Ok I googled duckfoot and it took me to some other marijuana forum and it was a grow journal of some one growing this duckfoot strain.
And even found it in flowering.
This is a sweet plant I really want this strain now.


----------



## Kupunakane (Aug 1, 2007)

I love how those leaves look. I'm still interested in growing this, but I heard it wasn't that good, but hey !! maybe we should explore this a bit closer HMMMMMMmmm
smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 1, 2007)

DFxWhite Widow sounds like a great cross!


----------



## HYDRO333 (Aug 1, 2007)

Yea it does but to bad it's not DF that he has, I think it's what longtimegrower mentioned coupled posts up.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 1, 2007)

I know what he has isn't duckfoot. Just saying. I think they are available in crosses only now. You can get the crosses off of wallyducks site. I think I saw some on CBay for the low too.


----------

